# Orsima ichneumon - male vs female



## orionmystery (Sep 6, 2011)

_Orsima ichneumon_, one female one male. Never seen these before but found both a male and a female on the same day

I read that the tails and abdomen of this jumping spider resemble an  Ichneumon wasp's head, and this keeps the mimic safe from other potential predators like Portia - a form of Batesian mimicry. Not sure if it's true.


----------



## AdamIsMyName (Sep 6, 2011)

That spider is really cool.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm confused, which way is it going?  I hate creepy crawlies but that is kinda purty.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 6, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous little spider! Good shooting too!


----------



## mishele (Sep 6, 2011)

Great shots!! That little guy has some amazing color!! =) He almost looks like some kind of robot....lol


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 7, 2011)

mishele said:


> Great shots!! That little guy has some amazing color!! =) He almost looks like some kind of robot....lol


 


cgipson1 said:


> absolutely gorgeous little spider! Good shooting too!


 


Trever1t said:


> I'm confused, which way is it going?  I hate creepy crawlies but that is kinda purty.


 


AdamIsMyName said:


> That spider is really cool.  Thanks for sharing.



Thanks for looking and commenting, Adam, Trever1t, mishele, cgipson1.


----------



## Hardrock (Sep 7, 2011)

Beautiful and scary at the same time! Great shots!


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 12, 2011)

Hardrock said:


> Beautiful and scary at the same time! Great shots!



Thanks Hardrock. Ha..not scary at all...very cute


----------



## BekahAura (Sep 13, 2011)

I want to live where you are! The bugs aren't nearly as interesting here. Nice shots =)


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks Rebekah. Just come for a visit


----------

